# Struggling... near the end!



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

After 2 years of separation, the final divorce is near. I am struggling with so many emotions. I am very sad, then get angry and depressed. ALl these emotions were felt and processed throughout the 2 years after STBX affairs were found.

STBX is on twitter psoting crap about "my Girl" (affair partner who he cheated with who has 4 DUIs, drug possession charges and no morale values). Meanwhile, he refuses to come take any of his crap from house, refuses to talk about any content finalization. Does not have a lawyer and has not filed any of the necessary paperwork. 

My lawyer has kept it going with petitioning court to sell the house, split debt, etc. 

I am so angry that STBX completely started this new life with this scumbag without ever finishing the life he had here for 17 yrs of marriage. Hardly ever see my daughter other then a ride here or there.

I am struggling with all these emotions and wondering if this is normal when you get near the end.?? 

:scratchhead:


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

I really can’t answer your question as my H and I reconciled, but your emotions sound normal to me. 

As far as his stuff goes. Put it all in garbage bags and put them in the garage if you have one or in the corner of a room if you don’t Tell him he has two weeks to get them or they will be out on the porch. If they end up on the porch, tell him where they are and that he has a week or they will go to Goodwill. Make sure you do this in writing, an email should do, but not a text, and keep copies. 

Good luck.


----------



## mule kick (Apr 10, 2012)

It's normal. It's not just lost love its someone you relied on proving themselves unworthy and incapable of it. Harsh and dumb situation.


----------

